# Cav and Sky



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

So the leadership at Sky has told Cav he should look for a new team because they are going to totally focus on the GC in the next few years. 

But the word on the street is that Sky wants a big release fee. Not out of the ordinary when a big star breaks a contract, but still a little off-putting when Sky has been vocal that Cav should find a new team.

With the performances in the Vuelta, I wonder if Sky is secretly having second thoughts about their strategy. Depending on who shows up to play, there's a pretty good chance neither Wiggins nor Froome will be close enough to smell the podium next year.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Cav*



jorgy said:


> So the leadership at Sky has told Cav he should look for a new team because they are going to totally focus on the GC in the next few years.
> 
> But the word on the street is that Sky wants a big release fee. Not out of the ordinary when a big star breaks a contract, but still a little off-putting when Sky has been vocal that Cav should find a new team.
> 
> With the performances in the Vuelta, I wonder if Sky is secretly having second thoughts about their strategy. Depending on who shows up to play, there's a pretty good chance neither Wiggins nor Froome will be close enough to smell the podium next year.


should go to QS I think. They would focus a team around him


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I think Wiggo and Froome don't have a prayer against Contador. They might as well pick the Giro and Vuelta to leave the Tour to Cav.


----------



## acetylcholine (Sep 11, 2011)

spade2you said:


> I think Wiggo and Froome don't have a prayer against Contador. They might as well pick the Giro and Vuelta to leave the Tour to Cav.


I got into pro cycling at the tail end of the 2010 TdF, so this is really the 1st time I've seen what Contador's capable of, and I have to say I agree, specially after seeing stages 16 and 17 of the Vuelta! The guy's a maniac. 

I think Cav'll go to QS. Sky was never the right fit for him.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

acetylcholine said:


> I got into pro cycling at the tail end of the 2010 TdF, so this is really the 1st time I've seen what Contador's capable of, and I have to say I agree, specially after seeing stages 16 and 17 of the Vuelta! The guy's a maniac.
> 
> I think Cav'll go to QS. Sky was never the right fit for him.


About the only way Contador will suffer in the Tour is if he's forced to do the Giro first, which is precisely why Sky should give Cav the chance at the green jersey again. 

Still, I'm surprised Sky aren't just throwing money at Cav. Between their 6 wins as well as 1st and 2nd in GC, there's gotta be some serious coin in the equation. As successful as High Road was, they still were in search of a sponsor after last year, which was very sad. So many wins, yet no sponsor.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

I said from the start that Cav going to Sky was a bad career move. His problem now is getting into a team where he goes back to being the absolute top dog, but with a really strong supporting cast. From where I'm sitting this team does not exist and will therefore need to be constructed. The best fit would be,and always was after the end of HTC, Green Edge + Eisel and Tony Martin. 
If this can't be arranged, he may as well stay at Sky and watch them fail to win a GT next year while winning a few GT stages himself.


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

contador is an animal, but I don't understand how he can attack so many times and not crack lol


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

acetylcholine said:


> I got into pro cycling at the tail end of the 2010 TdF, so this is really the 1st time I've seen what Contador's capable of, and I have to say I agree, specially after seeing stages 16 and 17 of the Vuelta! The guy's a maniac.
> 
> I think Cav'll go to QS. Sky was never the right fit for him.


Next year TDF should be very interesting. Contador will be returning, Sky with it's legions (keep in mind Froome has quite a bit of racing under his legs this year, while Contador while serving his "time"). Evans will probably due his Swan Song, unless he can find the legs he had last year. There are always the up and comers, who can trhow chaos into any race, and of course the parcours (route for next year), must always be taken into consideration.


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

Both the Giro and the Vuelta have more appeal and freshness than the Tour, sadly.
Wiggins won this year on a Tour tailored for him, with very little opposition. Sky are really dumb if they think they can do this year after year. On the other hand, Cav is able to win on any flat stage. This issue is really a no brainer.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The Tour was tailor-made for Sky and Wiggo. It won't be next year. Having Cav around is like an ace up your sleeve, he is guaranteed to win a few stages and get some Sky pics on the front page. Look, he won three stages despite being beat up bad in crashes and having no train. 

If he went to Omega, would Tom Boonen meekly step aside?


----------



## ben_ (Aug 21, 2012)

isnt boonen still at quickstep or am i way behind?


----------



## ben_ (Aug 21, 2012)

but being an australian, more then happy to have CAV at greenedge! matty goss wouldnt be happy but if you can get the best in the world you do it


----------



## quadrat (Aug 26, 2011)

acetylcholine said:


> I got into pro cycling at the tail end of the 2010 TdF, so this is really the 1st time I've seen what Contador's capable of, and I have to say I agree, specially after seeing stages 16 and 17 of the Vuelta! The guy's a maniac.
> 
> I think Cav'll go to QS. Sky was never the right fit for him.


Then you should have seen the Giro 2011, that was even more brutal than this Vuelta. Contador won and distanced Nibali by way more time than Wiggins and Froome in this years TDF. Anyway, not sure the SKY team won't be outmatched next year by Saxobank, with the very good climbers Soerensen and Roche in the team.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

ben_ said:


> isnt boonen still at quickstep or am i way behind?


Omega Pharma-Quick Step Flooring


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

ben_ said:


> but being an australian, more then happy to have CAV at greenedge! matty goss wouldnt be happy but if you can get the best in the world you do it


This would be a good fit, Gossie was a good leadout for him. 
Greenedge is more concerned with one day races as well.


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

Not saying that Cav has his BEST year ever....but, I bet there's about 25-50guys just wishing they had Cav's year. His time at Sky hasn't exactly been a disaster.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Pretty good summary of the situation by Cav himself:Cav set for Sky talks | Sky Sports
He's definitely not happy and it's understandable.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Not surprised at all.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/3989253-post22.html

I think sky was fine for cavendish...for this year. And, I am sure Cavendish was fine for Sky.

Sky probably paid a mint to have their logo on the WC jersey for a season, on the winningest British cyclist in recent times. Cavendish was shooting for the Olympics anyway. I am sure it was a sweet deal across the board, and no one inside the organization expected this to last more than a season.


----------



## loubnc (May 8, 2008)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> If he went to Omega, would Tom Boonen meekly step aside?


Boonen wouldn't have to step aside as he'd still have Flanders, Roubaix, and several other one-day races.

Cav isn't really a spring classics type of guy and pure speed in the last 200 meters won't help if you don't make it to the end. If the race stays flat, and Cav is there at the end, he's got the best chance.

Also, they could be a double-pronged threat in the TDF.


----------



## ben_ (Aug 21, 2012)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> This would be a good fit, Gossie was a good leadout for him.
> Greenedge is more concerned with one day races as well.


would be nice for him to go there. would give greenedge much needed boost in the eyes of the public as well.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Wonder if Cav regrets at all leaving HTC. They had a sponsor lined up provided Cav stayed and a team pretty much built around him. I know the money was alot more at Sky but clearly not have the team around him is not optimal, and now if he leaves it sounds like is not willing to release the personal he brought with him.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

32and3cross said:


> Wonder if Cav regrets at all leaving HTC. They had a sponsor lined up provided Cav stayed and a team pretty much built around him. I know the money was alot more at Sky but clearly not have the team around him is not optimal, and now if he leaves it sounds like is not willing to release the personal he brought with him.


Just following the money trail, I wonder how much his 2011 wins and green jersey generated vs. his 3 2012 wins+Wiggins and Froome's 3 wins+1 and 2 in the GC. I'd like to think 2012 was more $ all around. 

His lack of leadout wasn't optimal, but how much of a lead out would he have elsewhere? Sure, Lotto had a good leadout, but that just added up to Griepel's 3 wins. Without that, Cav had 3. 

Personally, I don't think Wiggo or Froome can touch Contador and might as well avoid that fight all together. Give the 2013 TdF to Cav and call it good.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

spade2you said:


> Personally, I don't think Wiggo or Froome can touch Contador and might as well avoid that fight all together. Give the 2013 TdF to Cav and call it good.


Wiggo has no hope and Froomey has little hope. So backing Cav is a good plan B. Sky could put together a good train with Wiggo, Thomas, Boss Hog and Swifty. They'd get quite a few stages for sure.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

I think for Wiggo this was a once in a lifetime year. He had to give up too much family/personal to win the tour and I don't think he wants to do that again. My guess is he'll happily be a super dom for Froome in future t'sdf and go after other stuff for his own wins. 

Froome may or may not have the goods. I don't think we know yet. He certainly doesn't have Bertie's punch on the climbs, but may be able to keep close enough so that TT's keep things competitive. We'll just have to see. The big question may be if he has the tenacity and grit to be a winner against Bertie's tenacity and grit.

TDF and even grands aren't all there is though and Sky may well be fairly happy if they can win P-N, ToS, and a bunch of others and have a shot at a grand podium or overall. Also remember that Froome is 4 years younger than Bertie so may be able to pick up some stuff in Bertie's waining years. Sky may well be laying a good long-term plan.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Me too I think it is a bad choice for Sky, they are all high with Wiggo's TDF win and want to put all eggs on the same basket.

they should keep Cav who can give them more longterm results that Wiggo/Froomey IMO


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Did not know about HTC having a sponsor lined up if Cavendish had stayed? Should have stayed there in my opinion. Grass always looks greener on the other side, esp if money was much better too.

Sky should not have such a huge buy-out then if they decided Cavendish should go elsewhere. That has lost a bit of my support. Good for them if they do not win anymore GCs. 

All money driven. But that is the same elsewhere. Here is me hoping for an ideal world when it is money that runs it.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

I think Sky's issue is actually more Cav's personality. I'm sure they can afford and would love to keep him but ultimately they're always going to be more GC focussed than sprinting, and that means they'll always have limited resources to offer Cav. That's definitely not what he wants. He likes (and has definitely earned) being the main guy. I think OPQ could be a great match for him.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

where does the baby momma want him to go?

sky will be banking on froome and wiggo. they like the GC pie.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Release fee waived ... 

Mark Cavendish allowed to leave Team Sky on a free transfer | The Times

At least we will have some good sprinting at next TdF.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Great news. I wonder if Sky got rights to Andy Fenn or some other considerations?


----------



## cleansweep13 (Oct 10, 2010)

I didn't like Mark Cavendish, I think of it as the Mohomid Ali syndrum. He was too good and he had the best lead out team in cycling. But after watching him this last year on Sky and watching him get beat up and beat down and still win you really start to appreaciate how good of a racer he is and now I can say he is my favorite sprinter. You have to appreciate his talent and I glad he left that team.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

cleansweep13 said:


> I didn't like Mark Cavendish, I think of it as the Mohomid Ali syndrum. He was too good and he had the best lead out team in cycling. But after watching him this last year on Sky and watching him get beat up and beat down and still win you really start to appreaciate how good of a racer he is and now I can say he is my favorite sprinter. You have to appreciate his talent and I glad he left that team.


His sprint from 600m out still makes me smile when you rewatch it. The commentators are dismissing his move until he blows by Sammy Sanchez, who gives him an "oh $hite" look as he goes by. Priceless.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

cleansweep13 said:


> But after watching him this last year on Sky and watching him get beat up and beat down and still win you really start to appreaciate how good of a racer he is and now I can say he is my favorite sprinter


He did have a pretty successful season by anyone's standards---but after watching him carrying bottles and towing Wiggo's paceline in the Tour I thought what a waste. God only knows what he could have done as a protected sprinter.


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

Cav = da best Yes he has lost in some head on sprints but he has come out on top more times then he has lost.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> after watching him carrying bottles and towing Wiggo's paceline in the Tour I thought what a waste


In the rainbow jersey no less, while ex mates like Goss and Griepel are getting great support, and Sagan is dancing over finish lines with pure joy. I'm amazed that Cav was able to keep such great composure and pick his way to three stage wins.

With a good lead-out next year he will also have fewer crashes since he won't be moving up from behind while yahoo's like Ferrari kamikaze all over the road.


----------



## grandprix (Jul 8, 2012)

spookyload said:


> His sprint from 600m out still makes me smile when you rewatch it. The commentators are dismissing his move until he blows by Sammy Sanchez, who gives him an "oh $hite" look as he goes by. Priceless.


That and his long sprint on the Champs top cheesy victory celebrations by a mile, in my book. 

My fingers are crossed he goes to Omega, with a boost from Spesh to keep him on their bike.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Cav in rainbow doing bottle duty and such showed he isn't the arrogant prick everyone thinks he is
his string of tour victories even while lacking a leadout showed he has the best sprint in cycling
QS doesn't really have a TdF GC guy. They have stagiares who poach stages when they can. Now they will clean up on stage victories as I imagine they will build around Cav


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

There was an interesting 5-part series concentrating on SKY, David Brailsford and British cycling. Basically covering the lead up to the Tour, the Tour, and the Olympics.

From watching that I think it became pretty obvious to those involved that Cavendish was a bad fit fairly early on. He seems like the type of rider where he needs to feel everything the way he wants it to be able to perform his best. He came off as a bit of an odd dude. Obviously talented, but he has his own process, and needs which are unique, and didn't jive with the way Brailsford wanted things done. I think DB might be glad he's gone!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

What a mess this has turned into - seems Cav choose badly when he opted for Sky instead of a team that would put it all on the line for him.

He's too good not to have a team next year or be stuck on Sky because no else can afford to buy out his contract.

Hope this gets resolved soon.


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

> Mark Cavendish is to leave Team Sky to join Belgian team Omega Pharma-QuickStep ahead of the 2013 season.


announced (by sky sports) on teamsky news page.

Team Sky | Pro Cycling | Latest News


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

cq20 said:


> announced (by sky sports) on teamsky news page.
> 
> Team Sky | Pro Cycling | Latest News


Nice! Glad for Cav that it worked out.
Boonen for the Classics
Martin for the TTs
Cav for the Sprints
This team is going to be a powerhouse next season.

I know Cav can win without a lead-out train, but it wouldn't hurt for Quickstep to start working hard on that. :thumbsup:


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

I hope it works out for Cav. I'm not sure that he would have joined Sky if 2012 hadn't been a home Oympics year (Team Sky & Team GB share a lot of infrastructure and personnel). IMO, he's always been a bit of an outsider with Team GB (and I'm sure the 2008 Oympics still annoys him).

I think he'll do well away with his new team (although, personally, I would have like to see him join an Italian team) but I'm sure he will miss arriving at the stage starts on board the Death Star!


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

Interesting move that had to happen,....the only question was where...and now we know.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

That didn't seem to painful, unlike the drama before he joined Sky. 

I'm looking forward to seeing what kind of lead-outs he gets next year. I think Quickstep has the talent to control the last 1000m and keep Cav out of trouble. He had too many crashes and come-from-behind victories with Sky


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

With Cav's luck, Quickstep will pull a Rabobank and suddenly withdraw thier sponsership of the team...


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm really surprised that Eisel hasn't gone with him. Without Cav I'm not sure what role Eisel fulfills on a GC centric team. Maybe looking after Ben Swift?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

roddjbrown said:


> I'm really surprised that Eisel hasn't gone with him. Without Cav I'm not sure what role Eisel fulfills on a GC centric team. Maybe looking after Ben Swift?


there is a whole season of racing, not just one GT every year...


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

foto said:


> there is a whole season of racing, not just one GT every year...


What?! Seriously? Phew, thanks


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

foto said:


> there is a whole season of racing, not just one GT every year...


Someone better tell Andy.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

LostViking said:


> I know Cav can win without a lead-out train, but it wouldn't hurt for Quickstep to start working hard on that. :thumbsup:


Imagine having Martin and Boonen in that train. 
They'd leave everyone else in the dust.
If Boonen rides the Tour, he can support Cav and look for opportunities of his own.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

superjesus said:


> Someone better tell Andy.


Some how I doubt that revelation would help much.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

LostViking said:


> With Cav's luck, Quickstep will pull a Rabobank and suddenly withdraw thier sponsership of the team...


Q8 Oil just pulled out from sponsoring Quickstep....


----------



## GDeAngelo (Aug 9, 2009)

Lets just match Cav and Renshaw on the same team and go back to the awesome lead outs where Cav admits it was hard to hold Renshaw's wheel.


----------

